# Are elephant ear females good for a sorority?



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Hey!

So I fell in LOVE with this BEAUTIFUL white female on aquabid (of course I didn't realize registering would take so long SO I missed my chance BUT I did email the person asking if she would come back or if they could put her up again). Here's the closed link of her http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1359070211

But anywho so I REALLY love elephant eared bettas and I want to start a sorority tank (probably will get my 10 gallon after spring break which will be the first of March IF my grades are good). I already have Maybelline and when I saw that girl I was like 'I should totally buy a elephant ear female!!'. 

Now my question is, could that be a potential problem? I'm just thinking i'd love to get 6 females in the 10 gallon (and eventually move to a 15 gallon tank) and so I thought that would be enough to help with the pecking order BUT would the 'elephant ears' case that betta to be picked on more or what? I just wanted to know some thoughts on that because I was thinking about at least adopting a girl now and keeping her in my 2.5 or splitting my 5 until I get my 10 gallon and a third girl.

Also, can I switch the water/gravel/filter from my 5 to my 10 and still have a cycled tank? Or would it be like starting over again??


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never seen any EEs at my petstores and I don't buy from the web so I don't have any expereince with the EE. But I think I can make an educated guess in that the girl probably won't get picked on because she looks different but it might be a little disadvantageous since EEs swim a little slower than other bettas. That could be a problem and her pectorals might be a little bit more prone to damage from the others. You could try it out but have a spare tank for her if things go awry. I personally wouldn't try it but I'm not one for the risks anymore with these beautiful fishies.  But it's up to you!

And not sure on the cycling question, maybe someone else can fill that in :lol: Good luck with the sorority to come


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> I've never seen any EEs at my petstores and I don't buy from the web so I don't have any expereince with the EE. But I think I can make an educated guess in that the girl probably won't get picked on because she looks different but it might be a little disadvantageous since EEs swim a little slower than other bettas. That could be a problem and her pectorals might be a little bit more prone to damage from the others. You could try it out but have a spare tank for her if things go awry. I personally wouldn't try it but I'm not one for the risks anymore with these beautiful fishies.  But it's up to you!
> 
> And not sure on the cycling question, maybe someone else can fill that in :lol: Good luck with the sorority to come


Thank you for replying  and yeah I was worried that her pectoral fins would get beaten up on and that she wouldn't be able to get around as well. My boy who was an EE swam pretty darn fast though so who knows. But that white girl is SO beautiful! I really cannot get over her lol but yeah I just want to know before trying but I know that you cannot find these girls at the local petstore so this could be a new experiment


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, the big fins would be a target for some aggressive girls. I never have kept an EE female so I can't really give you advice on how they act and are. If you want her, buy her. But as Leo said, keep a spare tank just in case of problems. Since white isn't a real colorful hue, the females would less likely attack. Just a theory, though. 

The water of a cycled tank hardly has any BB, it's the gravel and media you want. This process is called "seeding". With cups of gravel and lots of media, it should be a cycled tank under 3 weeks or so. It will give you a head start but you would still have to wait a bit.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

bettaisbetter said:


> Well, the big fins would be a target for some aggressive girls. I never have kept an EE female so I can't really give you advice on how they act and are. If you want her, buy her. But as Leo said, keep a spare tank just in case of problems. Since white isn't a real colorful hue, the females would less likely attack. Just a theory, though.
> 
> The water of a cycled tank hardly has any BB, it's the gravel and media you want. This process is called "seeding". With cups of gravel and lots of media, it should be a cycled tank under 3 weeks or so. It will give you a head start but you would still have to wait a bit.


Yeah I figured if she was white it would either a.) make her more prone to attacks or b.) make her less BUT that seller hasn't gotten back to me and I just found this girl and I love her little birth mark  http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1359299289

Ok poop, I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do going back and forth from home to college 0-0 if I got 6 females...I have a 5 and two 2.5 gallon tanks (I plan on buying another 5 soon for back up) I guess i could just split the 5's and have the 2.5 available while I wait for them to cycle. 

Or here's a question. I would love to rescue/adopt a lot of females. My mom would kill me if I had more than one tank (she's already mad with the one). Is it cruel of me to want to have a sorority tank while in college? I really want to be able to take in as much bettas as possible (that's why I'm doing a sorority tank) but I don't want to risk anyone if it turns out for the worst


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

To answer your main question you should ask this member; http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=45213

She has EE females but I'm not sure if she is in the sorority tank already or not.


----------

